# Hello



## mycat (Nov 23, 2003)

My name is Vilborg, i'm Icelandic but live in Sweden I took my cat with me Mori 4 years ago to Sweden.
I found this website because my cat got seriousle sick.

thank's for being here for me and my cat,it is helping us alot.

Vilborg and <<))


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI Vilborg - and Welcome to the place where experiences + knowledge are shared
I hope Mori will get better soon.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Vilborg, welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------

